# More Diapers from Super Supportive Older Brother



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My one year older brother who I live with had seen me struggle with leaks from the only diapers I could (somewhat afford), the Depends with tabs, including diarrhea running down the back leg of my pantyhose one morning as we were about to leave for work. Given the huge amount of money I spend (and my brother often spends helping me) on disposable diapers and the environmental impact of throwing away so many used diapers, he suggested helping me by buying me washable diapers but my comfort and convenience are important to me and I prefer using my disposable diapers. He said he just wants me to be comfortable and have a secure place to poop/pee so he started helping me buy the Molicare disposables (purple plastic), which are very pricey but have done a great job holding both very heavy pees as well as several very messy pure liquid diarrhea bowel movements with no leaks.

I absolutely love my Molicares so I was a little disappointed when my brother surprised me with a package of 15 "North Shore Supreme" adult diapers yesterday morning. These are disposables with a white plastic backing (better for odor) as well as leak guards to help contain messes. I tried them out yesterday with my short marroon velvet skirt suit when my brother took me out for Valentine's day lunch. The new diapers are bulkier than the Molicare, but I chose to wear some nude colored sheer pantyhose by Hanes Silk Reflections that had a thin non-control top panty top portion with my outfit and even those hose helped to smooth out the silhouette and bulk of the diaper. I peed heavily for almost a full minute into the diaper while finishing my makeup and it absorbed everything instantly, and looking at the outside of my diaper in the mirror through my pantyhose top before I changed it (how much of the outside cover of the diaper had turned yellow), it looks like these diapers effectively wick liquids throughout the diaper for greater absorption. I changed the diaper and was glad that the used one fit in my Dekor disposal system (contains smell of used diapers until we take them to our apartment dumpster outside).

Our Valentine's day outing went great. In addition to the diapers, my brother knows I love mylar balloons (and watching them fly away!) And he bought me the most incredible selection of a dozen giant mylar heart balloons of various colors. I wanted to bring them along to show them off and enjoy them and it was near impossible to load them in the car in the cold wind but he did it.

We walked the mall and shopped a little before lunch stopping so my brother could use the restroom and I could change another wet diaper. A short time later we were in Boston Store looking buying some tights for me to wear this week (my sheer pantyhose were too COLD) when I had a very large, messy bowel movement. The North Shore diaper held it all, no leaks, and the plastic backing helped control odor until I could change in the bathroom. Things were so messy I actually used a clean diaper to help wipe, then sealed both extremely soiled and stinky diapers in a plastic shopping bag before throwing them in the trash.

Lunch was delicious, I had a gluten free pasta entree and ice cream for desert (the ice cream gave me gas for awhile). With all my balloons a few nice older ladies behind us thought for sure that I was about to be the lucky recipient of an engagement ring, not realizing that the handsome guy with me was my brother  I still had my balloons when we were leaving the restaurant as I couldn't bear to let them go and was going to show them off to my girlfriends at work, but a pretty 20 something girl just entering the restaurant with her husband as we were leaving let go of her big mylar heart balloon, so I decided to release my balloon bouquet as well and we both spent several fun minutes watching our balloons fly away in the wind from the heated glass entrance, much warmer for us as both of us were in skirts and sheer hosiery.

I've now used up most of the pack of 15 North Shore diapers and after 3 bad bowel movements in them would definitely recommend them to anyone in need of a disposable diaper for incontinence or just extra security when out if they have severe IBS.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So glad you had a nice vday and found something else that you can use. I have a question.. i need something in between small protection and the disposable diaper. Any suggestions?


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Marleyma -

I guess it is still technically a "diaper", but I would try the Depend Silhouettes.

These are a very discreet pull on diaper that are not too bulky but that have held some very messy BMs for me - almost full blown diarrhea - without a leak.

What I don't like is that with my frequent changes, taking these on and off is a royal pain as pantyhose, tights or pants must be removed. But if you keep the garment on all day without wetting or messing, this would not be an issue.

I also tried the Always discreet diapers and lobe the fit and protection, but not the scent.

I hope this helps! 

Heather


----------

